# L10a info



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

Looking for all the help I can get on L10a plecos. I'm about to buy 6 or so and I'm trying to gather as much info on them as I can before they arrive. Any tips about anything involving the L10a or any other pleco I would love to hear. I plan on dedicating a 55g for them if that helps. Thanx in advance


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

check planetcatfish.com


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

L-10A's are great little fish...i have some and they are pretty easy to keep...temps in 80's....good varied diet...nice piece of driftwood..and a little current...
not too hard to breed...just need to use a few tricks.


----------

